# How I Got Luna



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

Luna has been under my love and care for 8 months now.
It all started this way.

My girlfriend and I are not in good terms for jealousy reasons (i started it, i must admit)-lol. I was in our bedroom and not talking to her for hours. She doesn't know how she's gonna approach me, she confessed. So, while she was on the computer, she said she heard a cat crying in our doorstep. She opened the door and found a poor lil kitty. Without any second thought she took her and went upstairs and gave her to me. I was sooooo happy coz ive never had a cat for almost 10 years now. Im soo excited to have a cat again. Me and my girlfriend reconciled after that.

Well, 10 yrs ago ive lost Sassy (my fave cat), one day i just found him dead in the gate. It was so painful to see him that i never owned a cat since then. 
But now i am ready to take another chance, and there goes Luna.

I named her after Luna Lovegood (from Harry Potter book).

And that's how Luna found her way into our family.
Now, everytime i go home from work, she always take my worries and stress away. I lvoe her sooo much!



*thanks for reading our story* /\__/\


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, that's so sweet. :luv


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a memorable story, Luna was certainly there at the right time :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

May you have a long and happy journey thru life with Luna. Cats are the best companions.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm so glad you've been adopted by this lovely little creature.


----------

